# Wanted private property to go mushroom hunting on near central ohio $$



## jackpinemushrooman (Apr 10, 2013)

I am looking for private property to go mushroom hunting on. I am willing to pay some money especially if there is mushrooms to be found. I grew up in Circleville Ohio but moved away to Colorado for over 20 years. I am back in Columbus and have tried to go to some of the old spots in southern Ohio but they are all over run by hunters. I would absolutely love to find a sweet spot to find them again and willing to pay up to $150.00. I am alone (maybe my black lab too) and I would definitely be respectful of the property. Please help me out soon because mushroom season is here!! Text or call my cell. Jack 614 515 9624. Thanks!


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

I think even private property is over run now days. (A with an ish) Your best bet is to find the off the beating path,, learn to road hunt a bit,, in and out.

But then a buck fifty, I may just let you pick the few in my 3 acres of suburbia. 

Hell I ll even point out the dozen or so that pop here for you.


----------



## steffen (Apr 13, 2013)

mushrooms are here in central Ohio, try Alum, I find them there. I find them at Griggs and Antrium.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Damn scioto to much branch water.


----------

